# Input problem over ssh



## Nyakov (Jul 10, 2020)

[_Mod: split off  from https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/input-problem-over-ssh.40443/_]

I have similar and very annoying problem.
Connecting from Manjaro(Arch) linux to FreeBSD 12.1
Instead of Del Page UP/Down and Esc I get ~(in just console) and some weird behavior in different apps.

This also screwing up freebsd-update for me.

*
Changing root shell from csh to sh fixed "Delete" button.*

But Page UP/Down still prints ~ in terminal.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2020)

Nyakov said:


> But Page UP/Down still prints ~ in terminal.


Use bindkey(1) to map them to the correct function for csh(1):

In  my ~/.cshrc I have these for HOME,  END and DELETE:

```
bindkey "^[[1~" beginning-of-line
                bindkey "^[[4~" end-of-line
                bindkey "^[[3~" delete-char
```
You can  do the same for Page Up/Down. Just mapping them to the correct function is simpler than trying to find out why the key bindings appear to be different between Arch and FreeBSD.


----------

